# Lower Control arm bushings?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello again,

I am replacing the bushings on the lower control arms of a 68 convertible clean. The driver side arm had front and rear bushings that were both round. On the passenger side the front busing was round, but the rear was oval. Is that common or does that indicate that at one time one of the control arms was replaced?

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*oh my*

by 68 the GTO's .at least the 50ish I have worked on all had round oval ...

maybe a few chevelles still or maybe a tempest ... but fairly sure they were using the round oval

style on most of them by 68

Scott

let me know if you need to get a nice replacement ... I should have one ..

Scott
206 465 9165


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*control arms*

thank you for the great chat !

your control arms will ship tomorrow after work
I will get em boxed up tonite

thanks for the smooth transaction !!

glad to help

Scott

and original lower nuts n bolts


----------

